
How Facebook’s AI Researchers Built a Game-Changing Go Engine - fforflo
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/544181/how-facebooks-ai-researchers-built-a-game-changing-go-engine/
======
fitzwatermellow
Here's the paper:

Better Computer Go Player with Neural Network and Long-term Prediction by
Yuandong Tian, Yan Zhu

[http://arxiv.org/abs/1511.06410](http://arxiv.org/abs/1511.06410)

"Adding MCTS to darkforest creates a much stronger player: with only 1000
rollouts, darkforest+MCTS beats pure darkforest 90% of the time; with 5000
rollouts, our best model plus MCTS beats Pachi with 10,000 rollouts 95.5% of
the time."

